# Abandoned Pets



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Due to the difficult economic conditions the number of pets abandoned by their owners, who can no longer afford to keep them, continues to rise...

BBC News - Abandoned pets on rise, says RSPCA


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

So sad to see this, just over 6 yrs ago 2 tiny puppies were dumped in a box on the street aged about 6 wks old, my sister and i both have 1 each of these dogs, sadly the dumping of animals has been going on for years and will continue ever more so now i think as some people think its ok to "throw" away anything they dont want anymore or are bored with.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I will NEVER understand how someone could just abandon their pet   

I could never dump an animal , but even putting them into a rescue I know would haunt me every minute of every day afterwards ... was the dog happy , were they pining for me , were they being treated right and getting all the cuddles they were used to etc etc
Fact : id never be truly happy again , the guilt and regrets , even knowing they were safe , would overpower me completely

So I just cant understand the mindset of a person who could dump their pet ... they must have no heart or soul at all


----------



## amyf5569 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd ideally like to get a dog. I've now been told I'm unsuitable as I work full time Monday to Friday. I can't get a cat as I am really allergic. People need to work to afford pets, yet because of the recession and job loss pets are being abandoned. I would either have to be unemployed or work part time which isn't realistic to be able to achieve my dream of becoming a dog owner......I think I might give up and get a goldfish.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

There is never going to be an excuse good enough to make me believe that dumping an animal was someones only choice , recession or not
Lack of money ..... there are foods out there for pets that are good and dont cost the earth 
as for Vets bills ... there are places that will help with the cost or even do any treatment needed for a donation of whatever you can afford , usually way below the cost of the actual treatment

souless cretins with no heart dump animals ... end of


----------



## christianrene (Nov 19, 2012)

This is just very sad. How can some people just abandon animals like they are trash? They should have just given those animals to people who are willing to adopt them instead of leaving them to die or something


----------



## Ayla (May 3, 2012)

Yes, some people have no soul... that is the reality, but how CAN they do what they do? 
I think because *everybody *CAN have an animal just like that!!, and there are a lack of authority control of those animals. Too many things would be necessary to change, in my opinion. Licences in order to get an animal, chips, list of registered animals, anual controls... 
animals are living beings! they are not things!!! so, Authority have to protect them from heartless people..


----------



## michellequeens (Jan 23, 2013)

Very sad immature people. Pets are for life not just an accessory


----------



## michellequeens (Jan 23, 2013)

Very sad. Pets are for life not just an accessory


----------



## jojoreggae (Jan 20, 2013)

Mese said:


> I will NEVER understand how someone could just abandon their pet
> 
> I could never dump an animal , but even putting them into a rescue I know would haunt me every minute of every day afterwards ... was the dog happy , were they pining for me , were they being treated right and getting all the cuddles they were used to etc etc
> Fact : id never be truly happy again , the guilt and regrets , even knowing they were safe , would overpower me completely
> ...


I so agree with you


----------



## buytwit (Feb 15, 2013)

Abandoned pets are both exotic pets and companion animals that are either inadvertently or purposely cast off by their owners. This commonly occurs when an owner passes away, or when a pet becomes disruptive or grows too large. The financial crisis of 20072010 has resulted in a number of pets abandoned for economic reasons. Typical of this group are pets left behind when the owner's home is foreclosed. These animals can be left alone on the property or dropped off at a shelter.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I always feel sorry for the ones given up by people who have become ill or elderly who have had to go into long term care. People losing their jobs or not having much money all of a sudden though is a different matter. We lived on about £30 a week last year for a few months we were both working but the only jobs we could get were agency meaning you took whatever work you could get on whatever day. Luna never went hungry, neither did Herbert. They were always clean and cared for and we even still managed vet care (god knows how!) admittedly they ate better than we did :lol: I suppse at least if pets are given to recues it is better than them being kicked onto the street like Maggie probably was :frown2: x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

People needs to wake up, if you take an animal its your responsibility for the rest of its life. There are genuine reasons why owners have to part with their pets, and I really feel for these people. However there are 1,000s more who simply get bored of them, and the recession allows these people to jump on the band waggon.

I know a lot of people who are on long term unemployment/sick way before the recession and they have pets.

I was made redundant back in 2009, I can't say my pets ate better than us, but their bellies were full, well cared for and loved. Unfortunately not everyone sees a pet as part of the family, they see them as others have said disposable items.

imo It should be a prison sentence for abandoning a pet.


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

Its very sad, how can people abandoned their animals. They can give their to pet to those people who want to adopt them.


----------

